# Ältester voll funktionsfähiger Rechner



## Rocketeer67 (17. März 2018)

*Ältester voll funktionsfähiger Rechner*

Hallo, ich bin ziemlich neu hier und hoffe, mein Thread ist hier richtig einsortiert.

Ich habe mir gedacht, weshalb nur bei Neuigkeiten nach Rekorden jagen. Den Spieß kann man doch mal umdrehen. Also für alle, die noch die "guten, alten Zeiten" der Kommandozeilen kennen und denen Config.sys und autoexec.bat noch etwas sagen möchte ich gerne mal meinen "Spezial-PC" vorstellen.

Der gute ist aus dem Jahr 1990 und VOLL LAUFFÄHIG.

In dem weitläufigen Gahäuse könnte ich mein Auto abstellen. Darin werkelt:

Prozessor Intel DX2-66 ( 66 Mhz bei Taktverdoppelung, heutzutage sind so um 40x aktuelle )
RAM 8 MB SD-RAM ( ja richtig, nicht GB )
ATI Mach64 - Grafikkarte mit 1,5 MB Speicher 
Festplatte 260MB 
Soundkarte: Original Creative Soundblaster 16 + Creative Waveblaster 2 ( um MIDI zu erzeugen )
Joystick über seriellen Anschluß
Diskettenlaufwerke: 3,5'', 5,25'', 100MB-IOMEGA Laufwerk
+ einer guten 14'' Röhre Philips 107s

Betriebssystem Microsoft MS-DOS 6.2 ( ist ein Update von MS-DOS 6.0 )
grafische Oberfläche: Windows 3.11 for Workgroups, also sogar Netzwerk ...

ansonsten noch diverse Anwendungen und Spiele wie z.B.
Monkey Island 1- ...
Privateer
Day of the Tentacle
Wing Commander 1-4
Commander Keen

Ich kann mich noch genau erinnern, wie ich geflucht habe, um Wing Commander unter MS-DOS zum Laufen zu bringen. Stundenlang habe ich "gebastelt, um die benötigten 580 kB "konventionellen" Arbeitsspeicher 

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich in letzter Zeit Probleme habe, aktuelle Antivierensignaturen zu bekommen. Mein Sohn ( fast 15 Jahre ) ist total von dem Gerät begeistert und spielt das neueste Spiel namens "Gorilla.bas" unter QBasic.

Also dann, wer hat noch so einen Oldtimer ?


----------



## TheOnLY (18. März 2018)

*AW: Ältester voll funktionsfähiger Rechner*

Oh man, Gorilla.bas hab immer wieder mit meinem Vater auf seinem alten Siemens Programmiergerät ( glaube es war720p mit MS-DOS) gespielt . Ist leider vor kurzem einer Kellerüberflutung zum Opfer gefallen


----------



## Rocketeer67 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Ältester voll funktionsfähiger Rechner*

mein aufrichtiges Beileid. 
Ich wollte mit meinem Sohn "nibbles.bas", also die Zahlenschlangen zu zweit spielen, da habe ich aber leider immer einen Speicherüberlauf


----------



## Tolotos66 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Ältester voll funktionsfähiger Rechner*

Also mein alter DX2/66 hatte da deutlich schlechtere HW 
Ne HDD mit 108MB (ja sowas gab es auch) und 4 MB RAM. Ich habe Keen mit seinem Footballhelm geliebt. Natürlich gab es da noch Babarian, das erst Mechwarrior, das witzige Battlechess und vieles mehr.
Echt cool. Weiter so @Rocketeer67 
Gruß T.


----------



## NatokWa (18. März 2018)

*AW: Ältester voll funktionsfähiger Rechner*

Hauptspeicherprobleme unter DOS ? Dat bringt doch die Lösung schon selbst mit !

Lass MEMMAKER ne runde laufen und die meisten Probs lösen sich in Luft auf solange du im Bios die HMA's + Shadow-RAM's freigegeben hast .
Hatte in der Regel immer so um die 610KB Hauptspeicher frei auf diese Art .

Natürlich weiß´ich nicht ob das Tool bei DOS 6.2 auch dabei ist ... hatte selbst DOS 6.2.2 (ALso das letzte weas es gab vor Win95 und dem total abgespeckten DOS 7.0 Unterbau .
Könntest dir auch überlegen statt der 2! SoKa's ne gebrauchte AWE32 zu finden oder eine ähnliche SoKa , ich selbst hatte in meinem Rechner damals ne "Roland Mozart OPL3" welche schon ne "Normale" SoKa und ne Wavetable (MIDI) in einem war , habs damals immer löcherlich gefunden das ich die karte 2 mal einstellen muste für unterschiedliche aufgaben bis ich mitbekommen habe das die ach so beliebten Soundblaster und Adlib karten (bis auf  wenige Ausnahmen) das eben NICHT konnten bzw. wenn sie es konnten nur Grotig ... aber egal , eine einzelne SoKa braucht auch nur EINEN Treiber der leichter in den HMA+Shadow-RAM verschoben werden kann als 2 

Der Hauptspeicher ist auch wichtig beim QBasic , dat nutzt nämisch NUR den .... und sagt nix wen zu wenig vorhanden ist abgesehen von "Speicherüberlauf" *g*


----------



## Der_Strumpf (18. März 2018)

*AW: Ältester voll funktionsfähiger Rechner*

Meine Schwester hat immer noch ihren Amiga. Haben ihn vor zwei Jahren mal wieder angeschlossen und er hat noch einwandfrei funktioniert.  Gorilla.bas war nach Aldo das zweite Spiel, das ich gespielt habe, da kommen Erinnerungen hoch


----------



## Rocketeer67 (18. März 2018)

*AW: Ältester voll funktionsfähiger Rechner*

Hallo wie ich das so lese hat anscheinend keiner mehr einen lauffähigen Oldtimer ? 

@NatokWa: klar ist Memmaker bei MS-DOS 6.2 dabei. Ohne dieses Tool wäre unter MS-DOS gar nichts gegangen. Trotzdem musste noch viel händische Optimierung geschehen, da die Soundblaster-Treiber große RAM-Bereiche belegt haben. 
Ich bin sehr zufrieden, dass dieses Teil noch läuft und möchte auch keine weiteren Änderungen vornehmen. Wir sind halt glücklich zusammen gealtert. 

Es spricht aber auch für die Qualität der verwendeten Komponenten. Selbst meine alten Disketten kann ich noch auslesen. Kann sich jemand vorstellen, dass die heutige Hardware bei ihm zuhause in ca. 30 Jahren noch funktioniert ... ?

Oops da ist mir beim Öffnen des Gehäuses doch glatt aufgefallen, dass ich auch noch eine gute 3dfx Voodoo 2 verbaut habe ... das ist ja wie Ostern


----------



## NatokWa (19. März 2018)

*AW: Ältester voll funktionsfähiger Rechner*

Ok , dann hat der SB wohl einen weit schlimmeren Treiber als meine alte Roland-SoKa , der ließ sich von Memmaker problemlos in dem HMA schieben ohne das ich JE was von Hand optimieren muste . 
Hatte allerdings auch keine Vodoo sondern ne "olle"  Video7 Spea MirageV2-VL-Edition  drinne als GraKa ... Win3.11 mit 800*600 bei 256 Farben ... mein Bruder war am Platzen vor Neid mit seiner Herkules Grafix EGA Karte *g*


----------



## Zocker_Boy (20. März 2018)

*AW: Ältester voll funktionsfähiger Rechner*

Auf deinem Oldtimer müsste auch das legendäre _Price of Persia_ laufen, zeig das mal deinem Sohn 

Bei uns im Keller steht noch ein alter Schneider PC von 1987. Leider ist der nur noch bedingt funktionsfähig, er bootet zwar noch, aber die Festplatte ist im Eimer.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Ältester voll funktionsfähiger Rechner*

klar, hab ich alle.
Am besten zeige ich meinem Sohn mal wie es damals war, im Level 10 kurz vorm Sieg zu sein und du hast nur noch 30 Sek. .... speichern gab es damals nicht. Es gab nur komplett von vorn, wenn die 60 Minuten Spielzeit um waren. 

PS: bei Interesse kann ich ja mal schauen, ob ich noch eine alte IDE Platte habe. Sollte ich noch irgendwo so um die 20 Stck. haben. Für die Versandkostenpauschale mache ich dir eine platt ... Die Frage wird nur das Betriebssystem sein ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. März 2018)

*AW: Ältester voll funktionsfähiger Rechner*

Hmmmmmmm mein älterster PC hat Windows XP installiert.  Ich glaube hier kann ich nicht mithalten.


----------



## NatokWa (23. März 2018)

*AW: Ältester voll funktionsfähiger Rechner*

Ne , ab Win95 bist hier verlohren ... auch wenn mein alter Rechner shcon lange verkauft is und bestimmt irgendwo auf'm Schrott vergammelt .... war ein geiles Gefühl damals als Spiele sagten sie wollen für Max einstellungen nen 386'er mit 40Mhz und du hast an nem 486-DX2-80 gesessen und dich schlapp gelacht 
Gute alte Zeit .....


----------



## Rocketeer67 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Ältester voll funktionsfähiger Rechner*

Ach ja .. das Maß aller Dinge in Hardwareanforderungen war damals aus meiner Sicht die Wing-Commander Reihe. Teil 3+4 kamen damals bereits mit Filmsequenzen und mit echten Schauspielern. Das war schon geil!


----------



## NatokWa (25. März 2018)

*AW: Ältester voll funktionsfähiger Rechner*

WIng Commander III mit seinen 3 CD's und WC IV dann gleich mit 4 , ja dat waren Hämmner *g* Und dann durfte man sich noch mit Mark Hammil als Rick "Maverick" Blair identifizieren ... ich wünschte EA hätte das damals net eingestampft als WC V (angeblich) gefloppt hat .


----------



## Rocketeer67 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Ältester voll funktionsfähiger Rechner*

Wing Commander V sollte eine Trilogie werden. Gereicht hat's leider nur für den 1. Teil davon. 

Dafür wird dessen geistiger Vater mit dem Nachfolger Star Citizen einfach nicht fertig. Er zieht das so in die Länge, bis er damit kein weiteres Geld herausholen kann. Mit Freelancer war es dasselbe. Seiner Meinung nach war das Spiel EWIG nicht fertig. Solange, bis EA ihm den Geldhahn zugedreht hat und das Spiel gegen seinen Willen veröffentlicht. Ich halte hja nicht so viel von EA, aber wenn sie das damals nicht geacht hätten gäb es heute noch kein Freelancer. 

PS: Wing Commander III kam auch bereits auf 4 CD's.


----------



## masterX244 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Ältester voll funktionsfähiger Rechner*



Rocketeer67 schrieb:


> Wing Commander V sollte eine Trilogie werden. Gereicht hat's leider nur für den 1. Teil davon.
> 
> Dafür wird dessen geistiger Vater mit dem Nachfolger Star Citizen einfach nicht fertig. Er zieht das so in die Länge, bis er damit kein weiteres Geld herausholen kann. Mit Freelancer war es dasselbe. Seiner Meinung nach war das Spiel EWIG nicht fertig. Solange, bis EA ihm den Geldhahn zugedreht hat und das Spiel gegen seinen Willen veröffentlicht. Ich halte hja nicht so viel von EA, aber wenn sie das damals nicht geacht hätten gäb es heute noch kein Freelancer.
> 
> PS: Wing Commander III kam auch bereits auf 4 CD's.



Freelancer war doch eher Microsoft


----------



## Rocketeer67 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Ältester voll funktionsfähiger Rechner*

Freelancer = Chris Roberts
Privateer 2 = Erin Roberts

Von letzterem hat man sonst eigentlich gar nichts gehört. Hat aber auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 

siehe: Chris Roberts (Spieleentwickler) – Wikipedia

Die Spielentwicklung hat sich über Jahre hingezogen, genau wie jetzt mit Star Citizen. Kenne ich alles schon aus meiner Jugend.  Wenn Microsoft Freelancer nicht irgendwann rausgebracht hätte obwohl Herr Roberts zu diesem Zeitpunkt dagegen war, dann wäre es der absolute kommerzielle Flop geworden. War so schon nicht prickelnd, obwohl das Spiel für damalige Maßstäbe echt gut war. Nun stellt euch Freelancer mal mit offenem Universum vor. GEIL! Genau das soll Star Citizen werden. Dann muss man aber auch dort mal auf die "neue Features"-Bremse treten und das was man bereits nach 1000 Jahren Entwicklung erreicht hat mal endlich fertig machen.


----------

